# Flooding on route to New Orleans



## Tim (Apr 25, 2011)

We are sheduled to travel from Chicago to New Orleans on Wed 4/27 leaving Chicago at 8PM. We received a call tonight from Amtrak that there may be flooding which could cause our trip to be delayed or canceled. I can't find any more detailed information on news searches, Amtrak.com, etc... Anyone know specifically where the problem is along the route? I know there is a lot of rain in the area with potential flooding but not sure what portions of the rail line may be affected.


----------



## anir dendroica (Apr 26, 2011)

In three days the Ohio river will be at its second-highest recorded level, and the Mississippi will be at its fourth-highest level. Where the two rivers meet at Cairo, Illinois, the water will be the highest on record. Granted, the railroad bridge at Cairo is high enough to clear even a record flood, so it may be that smaller rivers are causing trouble elsewhere on the route, or that the lower track north of the bridge could go under.

Mark


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 26, 2011)

I travel this route on May 18 hopefully all this flooding will be over by then. :hi:


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 26, 2011)

Tim said:


> Anyone know specifically where the problem is along the route? I know there is a lot of rain in the area with potential flooding but not sure what portions of the rail line may be affected.


I know there is quite a bit of flooding around Arkansas and Missouri. The Branson Valley area is getting a lot of runoff from northern Arkansas. The upper Mississippi is flooded. Word I got from a person who lives in Arkansas is they expect heavy rains for two more weeks, and the ground is already saturated. Since the CONO more or less follows the Mississippi River, it's obvious that it would be passing through some of those flooded areas, especially the ones near southern MO and Northern AR.


----------



## jmbgeg (Apr 26, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> I travel this route on May 18 hopefully all this flooding will be over by then. :hi:


Me too. I travel it is early June.


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I'm going on May 11. I certainly hope it's over by then! I'd hate to miss the event I'm going to!	My trip is two weeks away!


----------



## Marilee (Apr 26, 2011)

Ohhh no! We are scheduled to leave on April 28th from Chicago to New Orleans. I've had this trip booked since January - this can't be happening! Tell me it isn't so!!


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 26, 2011)

The route for the City of New Orleans doesn't actually go through Arkansas or Missouri does it? I know there is a lot of flooding in those states but it seems the flooding hindering the route would be the flooding in southern Illinois. All the weather reports I have read seem to suggest that all the rivers were cresting today. Even with the expected rain river levels should be coming down over the next few weeks. Anyone heard anything different?


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 26, 2011)

I just checked the Amtrak website and they are reporting a service disruption on this route for the train today.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2011)

Another Train Forum has a Post saying that the Flooding on the CONO Route is North of Memphis????

I can't find any Real Official Info but if it's Similar to the Problems on the Texas Eagle Routes it's Very Serious! :help: I have a Trip Booked thru AGR for Next Week on #22 AUS-CHI and The Cardinal #50 (CHI-WAS) which also Runs next to Rivers and Creeks Thru the Mountains and Along the Ohio/VW Border. Last Year When the River North of LRK Flooded there was several days of Service Disruptions/Cancellations on this Route, hope it goes down Quickly! We Could Use the Rain Down this Way, hasn't Rained since Lincolns Funeral train ran! :lol:


----------



## Marilee (Apr 26, 2011)

SO if the train is cancelled what do they do? Would they bus or fly us to Memphis? I have a cottage rented for a week that I've already paid for so my travel time is not real flexible. :help:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2011)

Just saw a Post on Trainorders that says there will be Bustitutions between Carbondale and Memphis on the CONO Route for the Next Few Days? Also #21 will not run South of St. Louis, (Todays #21 is shown as Service Disruption Out of CHI) and #22 will only run between SAS and FTW until Fri 4/29, (Yesterdays #22 is Shown as 10+Hrs Down in PBF) but there is No Mention of Bustitution or Alternate Arrangements on the Eagles Route?? :help: ***????????


----------



## Marilee (Apr 26, 2011)

Guest Tim - Have you had any other news???


----------



## manchacrr (Apr 26, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> I just checked the Amtrak website and they are reporting a service disruption on this route for the train today.


According to a station agent today in Hammond, LA, the CONO is only running between New Orleans & Memphis and between Chicago & Carbondale with no alternate transportation from Memphis to Carbondale (roads flooded as well) for at least the next three to four days. The northbound #58 came through Hammond today about 10 minutes behind schedule with *two engines* back to back leading the train. At best guess, this is to make it easier to turn the train at Memphis. It terminates in Memphis tonight. Yesterday's #58 apparently made it to Fulton, KY, but was turned there and sent back south to Memphis. It ran as today's #59 southbound.


----------



## fillyjonk (Apr 27, 2011)

Marilee said:


> SO if the train is cancelled what do they do? Would they bus or fly us to Memphis? I have a cottage rented for a week that I've already paid for so my travel time is not real flexible. :help:


A couple of years ago I was taking the Texas Eagle back from BNL. There was bad flooding all through Missouri (or so we were told). They did a bustitution. If they do it this go-round I hope they are better organized. The trip on the bus was truly miserable (18 hours between STL and MIN). It was overnight and they played loud movies on video all night long - no one slept, I think. They were also NOT motorcoaches; they were more like city buses and were very uncomfortable.

If I get wind of a bustitution for my May 16 trip, I will just cancel it and request a refund. It is not worth it to me to travel on a bus again like that.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 27, 2011)

trainman668 said:


> TacoMan said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked the Amtrak website and they are reporting a service disruption on this route for the train today.
> ...


The low elevation tracks are between Fulton KY and Cairo IL. This is the very western edge of Kentucky. The line is very close to the Mississippi River in this area. Ohio River high water is more significant that Upper Mississippi River high water. Approximately 2/3 of the river water flows passing Cairo IL is on the Ohio River side.

The highway route between Memphis and Carbondale would most logically be I-55 up the Arkansas side of the River, then crossing the River on I-57 to go north to Carbondale. Does anybody know where this is flooded out?


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 27, 2011)

From all indications the rivers were cresting yesterday and today which means they will start going down soon. I fully expect them to be down by May 18 when I leave.


----------



## scutterbear (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I already posted in another thread about my worries going through north dakota on EB in a couple of weeks. So now I get to worry about CONO from chicago to memphis too. YIPPIE!!

I will be traveling around the weekend of May 14th so I am just gonna cross my fingers and toes and arms and legs and pray for the best. 

I watched the weather issue all day today as i am on vacation and the tornado's that hit the south went right through my home area, so I kept a close eye on it all day. They were saying that in parts of desoto county in MS they were having to rescue people because the mississippi river was already flooding land down there.


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 28, 2011)

Went to Amtrak site to check the status of the train that left NOL yesterday. It says they expect it to arrive in CHI 3 minutes late! So evidently the flood waters have receded enough to allow passage.

I hope this is the case!


----------



## Grandpa D (Apr 28, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> Went to Amtrak site to check the status of the train that left NOL yesterday. It says they expect it to arrive in CHI 3 minutes late! So evidently the flood waters have receded enough to allow passage.


That's sort of misleading. The COLO is split in two, with a northern leg between Carbondale and Chicago and a southern leg between Memphis and New Orleans. No mention of a connection between CBL and MEM.


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks..I noticed they have now changed the status of yesterday's departure from NOL.

What happens to the folks who have thru tickets? Does anyone know if they're being bussed from MEM to CDL around the flooding?


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 29, 2011)

Flood waters must have gone down. According to Amtrak site, the train that left NOL on Wed. arrived in Chicago Thurs. morning 18 minutes late.

58 City Of New Orleans From New Orleans, LA (NOL) 1:45 pm Wed Apr 27, 2011 1:45 pm Wed Apr 27, 2011 Departed: on time.

To Chicago, IL -

Union Station (CHI) 9:00 am Thu Apr 28, 2011 9:18 am Thu Apr 28, 2011 Arrived: 18 minutes late.

<br class="clear_both">

The train that left Chicago Wednesday night arrived in New Orleans at 4 PM, 28 minutes late.

59 City Of New Orleans From Chicago, IL -

Union Station (CHI) 8:00 pm Wed Apr 27, 2011 8:00 pm Wed Apr 27, 2011 Departed: on time.

To New Orleans, LA (NOL) 3:32 pm Thu Apr 28, 2011 4:00 pm Thu Apr 28, 2011 Arrived: 28 minutes late.


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 29, 2011)

More info. #58 left New Orleans at 1:45 PM on Thursday, arrived in Chicago this morning at 8:44 AM, 16 minutes early!


----------



## Grandpa D (Apr 29, 2011)

Try reserving from NOL to CHI tomorrow or Sunday.. No go. Then try NOL to MEM tomorrow or Sunday. OK.

I think they're still running COLO in two parts -- NOL to MEM and CDL to CHI. And of course the reverse.


----------



## grounded flyboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Early this week, Amtrak tried NOL to MEM & CHI to CDL with a bustitution MEM to CDL... that didn't work.

Next they tried those two rail routes and then reverse to accommodate local pax... that didn't work.

Now the announcement on the radio 4X per hour in the CDL listening area is CONO is cnx until further notice with hopes to get back on schedule next week. Meantime, "find another way" is the radio quote.

The Ohio River is projected to crest next Wed or Th (May 4 or 5) provided there is no more precipitation. BUT, the Ohio River valley is predicted to get 2 inches of rain over the weekend.

I am using the 'find another way' option for my 5 May CONO res to CHI.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Still praying it will be running again by May 18.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Try reserving from NOL to CHI tomorrow or Sunday.. No go. Then try NOL to MEM tomorrow or Sunday. OK.
> 
> I think they're still running COLO in two parts -- NOL to MEM and CDL to CHI. And of course the reverse.


When I attempted this it said Saturday and Sunday were both sold out. It would let me book for all of next week though. :hi:


----------



## Joeker (Apr 29, 2011)

Flooding along the Mississippi and Ohio rivers is shutting down train

travel between Memphis and Carbondale.

Amtrak spokesman Marc Magliari says service was shut down earlier this week on

the City of New Orlean, which runs between Chicago and New Orleans. He says for

the time being, passengers will have to find another way.

Magliari tells WSIU Radio there just isn't a way to reliably get between the

cities by rail. He says it also didn't seem prudent to charter buses because of

the flooding, so they'll be giving customers refunds instead.

It isn't clear when Carbondale-to-Memphis travel will resume. Magliari says

they're hoping to be back on the rails sometime early next week

http://www.wmctv.com/story/14534136/flooding-stops-memphis-carbondale-trains


----------



## Grandpa D (Apr 29, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> When I attempted this it said Saturday and Sunday were both sold out. It would let me book for all of next week though. :hi:


I think the "sold out" flag is their way of saying it isn't running. :wacko: And they probably don't do that more than a couple of days in advance, just in case the waters go down.

But for your trip May 18 and Pat Harper about mid May, it probably will be OK. The Army Corps of Engineers is trying to get permission to open a levee to let some of the water flow over the farmland in Missouri. Better the farmland than the city of Cairo.


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pat Harper (Apr 30, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> But for your trip May 18 and Pat Harper about mid May, it probably will be OK.


Yes, thanks for the info!	I've planned for this trip for months!


----------



## rivardau (Apr 30, 2011)

the thing bugging me is that amtrak's website has NO advisory that i can find, no article, no service advisory link on the availability booking screen, NO NEWS whatsoever about what is running and not. only note on train status is that info is unavailable and to call amtrak, this seems to be even for the portion that runs only in illinois when i tried just using illinois cities.

my ticket agent friend in (zzz) told me that there was no service south of carbondale, no bustitution south of carbondale either. he didnt mention anything about mem-nol, but he doesnt tell everything to me either i know, and i didnt ask either.

he also said that 21/22 texas eagle having cancellations too, but since that was not his route, about all he told me he knew was no service south of st louis. also, just news media in general have been reporting that 7,000 residents (of 17,000 total city size) in poplar bluff mo proper are in danger of flooding, so it would see logical that amtrak should have difficulties or cancellations, but no news media are reporting on amtrak.

so then i wonder if they are at least running a san antonio-little rock stub train or not? and then if the tracks are flooded and the train is canceled, what will happen with amtrak's previously announced service plans of detouring the texas eagle in illinois stl-chi via uprr/villa grove, and all the time changes from malvern, walnut ridge, poplar bluff, and st louis that were announced? if there is no long-distance train from texas to detour, would they just cancel the stl-chi stub texas eagle, since they are not selling seats for local travel anyway?

there are 2 trains, multiple possibilities of stub trains or annulations.

BUT AMTRAK HAS NO OFFICIAL NEWS, ADVISORIES ON ITS OWN WEBSITE, NOR PRESS RELEASES!

come on amtrak - own up to the problem and put the news out there. im trying to make reservations for the poplar bluff-chicago train on may 5 and dont know if it will run or not. as well, im trying to get to memphis this week, and availalbility is just showing sold out with no advisory, with not a peep about the train actually not running, and with no estimate of date for me to look at to book an alternate date and make other plans with my friends.

come on already - get official news up amtrak!


----------



## rivardau (Apr 30, 2011)

no, i dont think the flood waters went down, they are still rising. and cairo now has mandatory evac by 12mid tonite for all residents. they also got judge to issue injunction to allow army corps of engineers to blast levee on missouri side to flood farms and take pressure off of cairo levee, but i dont think they blasted yet.

im pretty sure that the train status for chicago arrival is just a stub train that originiated in carbondale the same morning, and only operated for Illinois passengers.


----------



## ACVitale (May 1, 2011)

It may not be posted but, If you read the thread on the CONO and Poplar Bluff you will see there is pretty much disaster everywhere on the southern portion of the TE and CONO. Neither is a safe bet and both are unable to get thru due to flooding and other damages over the last week.

Do not expect it to change before the middle to end of the week if the media is correct.(3-7 May)

EDIT - Correction - I am advised the TE is running again. (How I have no idea given the mess that is out there!)


----------



## TacoMan (May 1, 2011)

http://www.weather.com/newscenter/topstories/0505-flood-status.html

Looks like according to this website the flood advisory between Memphis and Carbondale has been lifted.


----------



## grounded flyboy (May 2, 2011)

TacoMan, I am just as invested as you are in seeing the CONO back running (5 May res) but I wouldn't put too much hope on your Weather Channel link. I notice it doesn't even include Cairo, IL which is at an all time flood stage right now and bound to go higher. I live about 40 miles from both the Ohio and Miss. rivers... we got 3 more inches rain last night and another 3 to 4 inches predicted for today. I think the railroad bridge at Cairo is not in any danger but the runup for many miles both north and south are VERY iffy.

I am afraid my 29 April post on this thread is still in play.


----------



## TacoMan (May 2, 2011)

After looking at that again I realize it is for last years flooding. Sorry about that. I was exhausted when I found that and I guess I just overlooked the date.

I am still praying by the 18th it will be running again. The last river is expected to crest on May 8 if I read the outlook correctly. Once the last river has crested from what I understand water levels should start going down. The explosion planned for tonight should help Cairo see some relief immediately from what I understand, and should bring a little relief to points further south.

I am just playing the waiting game. Don't think I will consider changing anything to at least next week.


----------



## TacoMan (May 2, 2011)

Just heard on the weather channel that both the Ohio and Mississippi will be back below flood stage at Cairo by early next week.


----------



## grounded flyboy (May 3, 2011)

I got the dreaded call from Amtrak last night. Cono between CDL and CHI is cnx... NOL to MEM is running kinda like local service. I am in full 'find another way' mode for my 5 May trip.

Taco Man and Pat Harper... hope you have better luck in a couple of weeks.

BTW, the Corps breached the Bird's Point levee last night and the water level at Cairo dropped one foot by this morning but points up river such as Paducah and Shawneetown do not crest until Thursday. Regretfully, the water problems for Amtrak are not at Cairo but further south in the Ky - Tenn basin.

Also, be careful what you hear about flood stages... The flood stage at Cairo is 40 feet, the point where the river leaves its natural banks. Today the water level is at an all time crest of 61.5 feet. The Miss. river will take quite a while to drain off 21 feet of 'extra' water. Another point-- the problems the Empire Builder is having right now are a part of the same watershed and that water will be down in this area in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 3, 2011)

grounded flyboy said:


> Taco Man and Pat Harper... hope you have better luck in a couple of weeks.


In my case it's next week! Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be okay by the beginning of next week.


----------



## TacoMan (May 3, 2011)

It appears from all reports that the worst flooding will be south of Memphis by the 18th when I am suppose to leave from Brookhaven. That raises a few questions in my mind though. If the flooding is effecting New Orleans at that time where will the Northbound CONO originate from? I know that's not a question anyone here can really answer yet probably.

I have a rail pass and all 12 segments are currently planned. If I see the CONO is not going to run on the 18th or is not likely too, would they let me change some of my reservations to take the Crescent from Meridian MS to Washington and then go from Washington to Chicago to connect with the California Zephyr, and just purchase a separate ticket for my trip to Oregon?

:hi:

Hoping i don't have to worry to much about all this but I have to admit I am concerned about this because I really need to be in California no later than the 22.


----------



## TacoMan (May 3, 2011)

Tried to call and see if anything could be done now like changing my route to insure i get there and they basically refused to discuss it right now told me to give it at least 4 more days and call back. :wacko:


----------



## LadyGoingWest (May 4, 2011)

I was supposed to leave this Thursday on the Texas Eagle headed to Tucson, AZ, I've had to reschedule my trip for May 12th. Do any of you think the weather will cooperate for my departure? It's supposed to be sunny for an entire week, and my agent at Amtrak said trains are scheduled to run again this Saturday the 7th. I've been planning my trip since last year and I really miss my parents.


----------



## Jaylah (May 5, 2011)

I was originally booked to leave Iowa on May 1st, take the Zephyr to Chicago, and then head to New Orleans on the CONO on May 1st.

Of course, I got the cancellation/no alternate service available notice for the CONO leg a few days before that.

So I rescheduled to May 10th. Which, of course, made it necessary to reschedule my return trip as well.

So I really hope the Amtrak agent LadyGoingWest spoke to was telling the truth.

If not, I guess I'll just cancel the whole rail trip and fly instead. I'm going to visit a friend who can't keep asking his boss to reschedule his vacation days.

I hope, once the CONO is running the full route again, someone posts it here. It's more than a bit unsettling having travel reservations yet not knowing if they're worth anything.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 5, 2011)

Tim said:


> We are sheduled to travel from Chicago to New Orleans on Wed 4/27 leaving Chicago at 8PM. We received a call tonight from Amtrak that there may be flooding which could cause our trip to be delayed or canceled. I can't find any more detailed information on news searches, Amtrak.com, etc... Anyone know specifically where the problem is along the route? I know there is a lot of rain in the area with potential flooding but not sure what portions of the rail line may be affected.


I am booked on the (EB connecting to) CONO CHI-NOL June 5. I sure hope this mess is resolved by then.

If it isn't, it looks like I could take the EB west, CS south to LA; overnight, then the SL to NOL via the southern route. Correct?

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Route_C&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241245650939


----------



## Pat Harper (May 5, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> So I rescheduled to May 10th.


That should be safe enough. I'm due to leave on the CONO from New Orleans on the 11th and haven't heard anything yet. As far as I know the trains should be running by Monday at the latest.

If I get the dreaded call from Amtrak, I'll let you know. If I don't hear anything, I'm heading for NOL the morning of the 11th. Will try to post what I find out from the Magnolia lounge.


----------



## Kitri (May 5, 2011)

I'm planning a trip from Austin to Chicago on May 25 on the Texas Eagle. Does anyone have an educated guess about whether or not the route will be open and safe by then?


----------



## Jaylah (May 5, 2011)

I've never yet seen a Service Alert on Amtrak's website about the disruption of service on the CONO.

It might have been nice if they'd put something about that up there, and then updated it when the CONO returns to normal service.

Why even have that on their website if they don't use it?


----------



## TacoMan (May 5, 2011)

I just read an article that said the NWS has warned Memphis to expect flooding through out May. Does anyone know if it is possible for the CONO to detour around Memphis? It appears by the middle of next week that Memphis will be the only major flood issue along the route. How will they deal with this?

I agree more info directly from Amtrak would be helpful.


----------



## Jackamo (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn’t put too much faith on the train returning next week. I was booked to travel the CNO next week so I was in the same boat as many people here. I’ve been checking the NOAA river hydrograph for Cairo, IL. since that’s where the tracks are underwater. I canceled when I saw the river predictions and was lucky enough to find an affordable plane ticket to Chicago. According to the key flood stages on the site, the highway that runs next to the tracks on the other side of the river gets flooded at 56 feet. I had some time so I looked up the track elevations on Google Earth (not super accurate but good enough for getting an idea) and it looks like they go underwater around 50 feet. NOAA isn’t predicting the river to go below that any time soon and I’m sure CN is going to wait for the water to go a lot lower before reopening the line. I’m not an expert but if you are tired of waiting for information from Amtrak then this may help.

More info and time from Amtrak would be helpful especially if they aren’t providing alternative options.


----------



## Kelly (May 6, 2011)

I had my trip last tues cancelled bec of the flooding. Apparently the problem is between Memphis and new Orleans. My return trip on sun is still scheduled and as of a few minutes ago, the train from new Orleans to Chicago is scheduled to run tomorrow.


----------



## TacoMan (May 6, 2011)

What I don't understand is in an article i read yesterday they said freight traffic has not been interrupted on these tracks. Amtrak service is the only train service that has cancelled trips along the route.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/may/05/memphis-based-transportation-companies-report-some/?partner=RSS

My understanding from other train forums I have been reading is the tracks at Cairo IL are not flooded. Many have said it is further down the line where the tracks are flooded. It's all confusing and more information from Amtrak would definitely be helpful. It will soon be two weeks since this started and not a word from them. When I called and tried to see about things they told me I called to early and I needed to just wait and call back. Well if I wait till the last minute and they don't run then where will I be?


----------



## jis (May 6, 2011)

Here's the state of affairs in Memphis today:

Video. Get rid of any popup that might come up asking you to sign up for something or the other.

News Report.


----------



## Jackamo (May 6, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> What I don't understand is in an article i read yesterday they said freight traffic has not been interrupted on these tracks. Amtrak service is the only train service that has cancelled trips along the route.
> 
> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/may/05/memphis-based-transportation-companies-report-some/?partner=RSS
> 
> My understanding from other train forums I have been reading is the tracks at Cairo IL are not flooded. Many have said it is further down the line where the tracks are flooded. It's all confusing and more information from Amtrak would definitely be helpful. It will soon be two weeks since this started and not a word from them. When I called and tried to see about things they told me I called to early and I needed to just wait and call back. Well if I wait till the last minute and they don't run then where will I be?





The article you posted said:


> CN spokesman Patrick Waldron said the railroad was rerouting freight trains east of a flooded area near Cairo, Ill.


The flooding is just south of Cairo right before it crosses the Ohio River. If you go to the NOAA link I posted, you can see a map of where the River Gauge is. Change the view from terrain to map or satellite and you can see the tracks I am talking about.

Here is a picture that clearly shows the tracks are underwater on the south side of the Ohio river.

http://valleywatch.net/?p=1996

Also looks like the embankment on the north side of the bridge failed.

http://www.tndeer.com/tndeertalk/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2384618&page=4


----------



## jis (May 6, 2011)

Here's the state of affairs in _Memphis _today:

Video. Get rid of any popup that might come up asking you to sign up for something or the other.

News Report.

According to the _Riverfront Development Corporation_ of _Memphis_:



> The Mississippi River is expected to crest on Wednesday, May 11th and remain at +48 on the Memphis gauge for five to seven days thereafter. As long as there is significant standing water on the service road, Mud Island River Park will remain closed to the public. The RDC will continue to monitor the situation and take necessary actions to ensure the safety of our staff and visitors.


I am not sure what the disposition of the railroad alignment along the riverfront is relative to the 48' flood level.


----------



## had8ley (May 6, 2011)

jis said:


> Here's the state of affairs in _Memphis _today:
> 
> Video. Get rid of any popup that might come up asking you to sign up for something or the other.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure either Jis but in south Louisiana the right of way tracks are elevated, mainly by ballast, 12" to 18" higher than the ground elevation.


----------



## had8ley (May 6, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> I've never yet seen a Service Alert on Amtrak's website about the disruption of service on the CONO.
> 
> It might have been nice if they'd put something about that up there, and then updated it when the CONO returns to normal service.
> 
> Why even have that on their website if they don't use it?


Wish I had a better answer for you but.... if a manager doesn't tell someone to do it, it doesn't happen. :help:


----------



## manchacrr (May 6, 2011)

had8ley said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the state of affairs in _Memphis _today:
> ...


In Memphis, just north of the station, the tracks run right alongside the riverfront for a little over a mile right next to the riverfront trolley line. At one point, the tracks run right behind the Pyramid about 10-15 feet behind the building. After the station, the tracks remain elevated on the bluff until the tracks cross Beale Street. After Beale, the tracks descend to river level and run next to Riverside Drive. It stays next to the river until it crosses Auction Avenue, which is just north of the Pyramid.


----------



## Jackamo (May 6, 2011)

Several years ago they had to reroute around Memphis when a sinkhole formed next to Central Station. It involved busing people between the station and a grade crossing near Johnston Yard because backing in/out took too much time. Hopefully they remember how to orchestrate it.


----------



## TacoMan (May 6, 2011)

I may just go tomorrow and exchange one ticket and pay for an extra segment to Re route from Meridian to through Washington and Chicago to get to California by the 21 with out the flood risk.


----------



## Jaylah (May 6, 2011)

Well, the dreaded e-mail just came:

Our records indicate that you are scheduled to depart on Amtrak Train number 0059 from Chicago-ILLINOIS at 8:00PM on Tuesday May 10 and arriving in New-Orleans-LOUISIANA.


 


That schedule has been cancelled due to a service disruption. There is no alternate service available. To speak to a customer service representative about travel options such as selecting another date or destination call us at 8772319448 at your earliest convenience.


 


We apologize for any inconvenience and thank you for being a valued Amtrak customer.


 


Sincerely,


 Amtrak 


 

Can't say that was totally unexpected, this time.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 6, 2011)

I got the dreaded phone call from Julie announcing that my trip on the CONO had been cancelled for May 11. Therefore I went online and booked a flight out of LFT for the 12th, destination Midway Chicago.

And I was so looking forward to getting those triple AGR points!


----------



## Jaylah (May 6, 2011)

Just got the cancellation message around noon today.

When I called, the agent said she doubted the full CONO route would be up and running even for my return trip on May 28th.

I was _really_ looking forward to this, but I can't keep rescheduling forever, so I'll be mashed in with hundreds of others on one of AirTran's great flying Greyhound buses.

Of course, it's a damned good thing I had enough money to essentially pay for my trip twice, because -- since Amtrak sent me my tickets in the mail -- I can't get a refund unless I present my tickets to the nearest station agent (about 1.5 hours drive from here), or mail them in. So I'll have to wait until I get to New Orleans, make a special trip to the train station, present my tickets, and then wait a few days for the credit to my card. Grrrrr.

I don't blame Amtrak for acts of mother nature. Or even for maintenance of tracks they don't own. But I sure do blame them for leaving their ticketed passengers in the dark for so long that those "traveling on a shoestring" may well end up just having to cancel their vacation plans altogether.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 6, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> Of course, it's a damned good thing I had enough money to essentially pay for my trip twice \


Yes, same here, although the fare for the flight was quite a bit more than the Amtrak fare! Plus I'll now have to pay to check a bag and also pay for anything I eat on board. Yuck!

Also, the airport is quite a bit farther from my lodging and I'll have to pay more for a cab or take the public transport.	Hmm.. the subway is sort of like riding on a train..


----------



## AlanB (May 6, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> I don't blame Amtrak for acts of mother nature. Or even for maintenance of tracks they don't own. But I sure do blame them for leaving their ticketed passengers in the dark for so long that those "traveling on a shoestring" may well end up just having to cancel their vacation plans altogether.


Please keep in mind that it's not Amtrak's decision on when to cancel the trains and restore them. That decision is entirely in the hands of Mother Nature and the host rail road. Amtrak has no say in things.


----------



## Jaylah (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's going to end up costing me quite a bit more, too. The air fare was a bit more expensive than the rail fare. Two checked bag fees (I'm sorry, but I can't go to New Orleans for two weeks with just enough "stuff" to fit into a carry-on bag....heck just my hair-dryer and curling iron take up half a carry-on), plus long-term parking at the airport.	I'll eat an early lunch before leaving for the airport, and then be in New Orleans in time for a "fashionable hour" dinner, so I won't need to buy any food. (Not that I think I'd eat any airline food anyway.)

The train normally gets into New Orleans a bit later than my flight does, and I think my friend intended to come pick me up at the train station after work. (The branch library he works at is open until 7:00.) So I may end up spending a couple of hours in the New Orleans airport until he gets there, or else taking a cab to his house.

Seriously, I do get that Amtrak can't control floods. And I'll accept that they didn't cancel my May 1st reservation until April 28th, because they may not have known how extensive the flooding was going to be until then. But why the heck wait until May 6th, to cancel a reservation on May 10, when they seemingly already knew the train wouldn't be running as scheduled for most of this month????

I couldn't call up and cancel the rail reservations until they'd notified me that the train was canceled because that would have meant forfeiting a cancellation fee.

I have nothing bad to say about any of the agents I spoke to on the phone. They were all very polite and seemed to be making a concerted effort to try to help. From what the last one I spoke to said, I guess a good number of ticket holders were not nearly as kind about it as I was. Geez, Amtrak couldn't PAY me enough to do that job.

But I do think this was a really, really shabby way for the "powers that be" to treat customers. I really think that, in cases like this, they could have at least waived the normal cancellation fees if a customer didn't want to wait until 4 days prior to their scheduled trip to find out that one was canceled, too. Let the folks that want to take the risk take it, but let the folks who can't back out a bit earlier.

TacoMan said he'd been calling and they just kept telling him to call back. They HAD to know, before today, that the CONO wasn't going to be running the full route anytime soon. I mean, geez, from what today's agent told me, there are portions of the tracks that are totally washed out. While the tracks themselves are still there, the bed underneath isn't.

And I think the thing that's causing the most steam to come out of my ears is the fact that there NEVER HAS BEEN AND STILL ISN'T anything on the "Service Alerts and Notices" page at their website about this problem. I mean, at least with any airline, you can go online and see if your flight has been canceled.

Just put a freaking notice up there about "The City of New Orleans" is not running a full route due to flooding problems. The southern portion of the route will still run between New Orleans and _________ and the northern route will still run between Chicago and ______" as long as the problem persists. There is no alternate service available." And then, when the problem gets fixed, put a note up saying, "The City of New Orleans is now running a full route again." It probably wouldn't hurt either, once they think they have a time estimate of when the track will be fixed, to put up a "tentative return to schedule" date.

I just think that this is an absolutely atrocious way to run a business.


----------



## GPSTraveler (May 6, 2011)

WOW!!! WHEEE!!!

I see a family bedroom available on the Chicago - New Orleans train on May 14th, under $250!!!!

Yippppeeeee!!!!

Now I assume that means the City of New Orleans will be in service from May 14th on? Am I getting my hopes up too early?

I can't wait to tell the family to cancel all other plans in preparation for this last minute trip! The trip of a lifetime!


----------



## AlanB (May 6, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> Seriously, I do get that Amtrak can't control floods. And I'll accept that they didn't cancel my May 1st reservation until April 28th, because they may not have known how extensive the flooding was going to be until then. But why the heck wait until May 6th, to cancel a reservation on May 10, when they seemingly already knew the train wouldn't be running as scheduled for most of this month????
> I couldn't call up and cancel the rail reservations until they'd notified me that the train was canceled because that would have meant forfeiting a cancellation fee.


Actually you could have cancelled without a fee, you just would not have gotten a refund to your credit card. You would have needed to take a voucher good towards a future trip. This is an option that you'd never get with most airlines, unless you booked the least restrictive/expensive fare.

And again, Amtrak doesn't decide when its unsafe to continue to run the trains, the host RR does.



Jaylah said:


> They HAD to know, before today, that the CONO wasn't going to be running the full route anytime soon. I mean, geez, from what today's agent told me, there are portions of the tracks that are totally washed out. While the tracks themselves are still there, the bed underneath isn't.


If the tracks were underwater and only just now had resurfaced, it's highly likely that even the host RR didn't know for sure that portions were washed out, much less where those washouts were.



Jaylah said:


> And I think the thing that's causing the most steam to come out of my ears is the fact that there NEVER HAS BEEN AND STILL ISN'T anything on the "Service Alerts and Notices" page at their website about this problem. I mean, at least with any airline, you can go online and see if your flight has been canceled.
> Just put a freaking notice up there about "The City of New Orleans" is not running a full route due to flooding problems. The southern portion of the route will still run between New Orleans and _________ and the northern route will still run between Chicago and ______" as long as the problem persists. There is no alternate service available." And then, when the problem gets fixed, put a note up saying, "The City of New Orleans is now running a full route again." It probably wouldn't hurt either, once they think they have a time estimate of when the track will be fixed, to put up a "tentative return to schedule" date.


Here I don't disagree with you, there is no excuse that there are no service notices on Amtrak's site regarding the flooding. While I made comments earlier in another thread I believe about when to put up notices and when not to, for a disruption of this magnitude, it's time to pay someone to put up a notice and keep it reasonably current.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 6, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Jaylah said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I do get that Amtrak can't control floods. And I'll accept that they didn't cancel my May 1st reservation until April 28th, because they may not have known how extensive the flooding was going to be until then. But why the heck wait until May 6th, to cancel a reservation on May 10, when they seemingly already knew the train wouldn't be running as scheduled for most of this month????
> ...


I have an upcoming CONO trip and I e-mailed (website form) pleading with them to start putting up customer service alerts for the CONO, but alas, no customer servixce e-mail reply and no service alerts.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 6, 2011)

GPSTraveler said:


> Now I assume that means the City of New Orleans will be in service from May 14th on?


Not necessarily. I cancelled my return trip on the 15th from Chicago, because I had already booked round trip airfare .	Word is that the flooding will have reached Louisiana by then. If Lake Ponchartrain overflows, you won't be able to get to NOL via train.	I have not heard a word from people who have been on the CONO, so I take it that it's not running now and won't be through next week.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 6, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> GPSTraveler said:
> 
> 
> > Now I assume that means the City of New Orleans will be in service from May 14th on?
> ...


Still crossing my fingers for June 5th trip south CHI to NOL. Coming from west coast. Sunset Limited won't work for me because of staggered day schedule.


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2011)

Jackamo said:


> Several years ago they had to reroute around Memphis when a sinkhole formed next to Central Station. It involved busing people between the station and a grade crossing near Johnston Yard because backing in/out took too much time. Hopefully they remember how to orchestrate it.


That was in 2008. We took that trip and we rode a bus from the Memphis station to the crossing for our trip to Chicago and rode the bus back to the station on our return trip. It was not a bad bus ride...took about 15 minutes. 

 

I have been watching this forum because we have a reservation again for MEM to CHI, CHI to SEA on June 9. 

 

From everything I have read so far it looks like the train is running between CDL and CHI, and between MEM and NOL, is that correct? 

 

Our trip is MEM to CHI and CHI to SEA. We might be looking at driving to CDL to board if the track isn't open by June 9. 

And then there is the flooding on the EB route to worry about:blink:


----------



## TacoMan (May 7, 2011)

Headed today to try and reroute my trip through DC to Chicago then on to California.


----------



## Fan_Trains (May 7, 2011)

Me and my Step Father will be riding the cono going NOL to CHI on Aug the 27th. will the situation will be better by then on Aug 27th?


----------



## jmbgeg (May 8, 2011)

Tim said:


> We are sheduled to travel from Chicago to New Orleans on Wed 4/27 leaving Chicago at 8PM. We received a call tonight from Amtrak that there may be flooding which could cause our trip to be delayed or canceled. I can't find any more detailed information on news searches, Amtrak.com, etc... Anyone know specifically where the problem is along the route? I know there is a lot of rain in the area with potential flooding but not sure what portions of the rail line may be affected.


I just spoke with an Amtrak agent. Their next public annoucement on when the full CONO route will resume will not be until May 11.


----------



## TacoMan (May 8, 2011)

The ticket agent in Meridian I spoke to yesterday said from what he hears "realistically the train probably wont be running through Memphis again till the last week of May". When he said that I was very glad I went and made other arrangements.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 8, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> The ticket agent in Meridian I spoke to yesterday said from what he hears "realistically the train probably wont be running through Memphis again till the last week of May". When he said that I was very glad I went and made other arrangements.


That's what I assumed. My trip is 6/5 (AGR ticket). I did not get the impression they would change the routing to a round-about itinerary until much closer to the travel date, and then I risk sleepers being sold out on the Crescent.


----------



## had8ley (May 8, 2011)

Fan_Trains said:


> Me and my Step Father will be riding the cono going NOL to CHI on Aug the 27th. will the situation will be better by then on Aug 27th?


Gee, by that time the river might be in drought conditions. This is a spring thaw event and some years are worse than others. You should have absolutely no water troubles by August unless a hurricane comes to NOL (which is the same month and almost to the day of your travel when Katrina hit). I can't give any guarantees on any issues with Amtrak. I will say they terminate service a good distance from natural disasters which is a good thing for crews and pax's safety.


----------



## DaveMorehouse (May 9, 2011)

Hi. We are booked on the City of New Orleans from CHI to MCB (McComb, MS) on May 22. What is the general consensus that this will run as scheduled? Thanks in advance for replies, Dave.


----------



## Gloria (May 9, 2011)

I travel the CONO both to NO and to Chicago via origination station in Memphis. There is a portion of the track in Memphis near the Pyramid that is very close to the low lying area of the Mississippi and that portion of the city has "a lot of flooding issues". There are posted pictures on Facebook of the area around the pyramid that shows the water steadily rising with evacuation orders orgoing. Portions of Beale Street are under water. It is regrettable but I don't think the CONO is going to be a full route train for several days still. There a prediction for more rain and that won't help the flooding at all. And then once the flood water recede, the tracks must be carefull inspected. I wish you travellers the best but it looks like you will face service disruptions for a few days more.


----------



## TacoMan (May 9, 2011)

From the way it looks the service will be very iffy on the CONO through out May. I wouldn't put my hope in travelling that route anytime in the next 2 weeks at least. All the water that has caused the disruptions farther North is now moving South and flooding Memphis. That same water flow will eventually effect New Orleans as well. They are expecting the floods to be severe because areas of Mississippi and Louisiana have already been declared disaster areas and the rivers aren't near cresting in those areas yet.


----------



## Marilee (May 9, 2011)

This is really sad about the CONO train and I feel everyone's pain as my trip scheduled to leave on April 28th was also cancelled. I had this travel booked since January 2 and I was called the day before we were suppose to leave. Anyway, we ended up driving and it wasn't so bad as we took two days to get there. One thing I want to say is that I was totally impressed at Amtrak's customer service! The whole amount of the trip was credited to my card in TWO DAYS! I can't imagine the airlines doing anything close to that!

Lastly, we didn't drive anywhere near the flooding from our Michigan home we took the direct route through Indiana, Kentucky, Tenn, Alabama and then to Gulfport, Miss where we were staying. The driving was a pain, but the vacation was worth it! We'll book another trip on the CONO as I want to stay in New Orleans the next time. It was really fun the day we spent there.

Good luck to everyone and here's hoping the water recedes soon :excl:

Marilee


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who are posting current information about the CONO!!!!

Our trip is June 9 MEM to CHI to SEA. I am watching this forum every day since it seems to be about the only place to get up to date infomation about AMTRAK.

It looks like the service is disrupted until the end of May, at least, if there is no more rain. That is cutting it pretty close for us.

If we are unable to board in MEM I am thinking we might be able to drive to Carbondale to board to get to CHI to make our connection to SEA.

I did read that the CN/North America's Railroad is reporting NO SERVICE DISRUPTIONS and it looks like Amtrak uses the same tracks. I don't understand, can anyone explain?

Thanks again for the information!!!


----------



## jis (May 9, 2011)

Kaki said:


> I did read that the CN/North America's Railroad is reporting NO SERVICE DISRUPTIONS and it looks like Amtrak uses the same tracks. I don't understand, can anyone explain?


It is easier to continue running freight trains in marginal conditions since a stranded freight train is not going to have hundreds of people needing food and creature comforts, and the freight will not scream blue murder for the inconvenience caused by being stranded, and write their Congressmen and talk to newspaper and TV reporters.  So when one is not reasonably certain that the journey will be completed, it is better to call it off.


----------



## Kaki (May 9, 2011)

jis said:


> Kaki said:
> 
> 
> > I did read that the CN/North America's Railroad is reporting NO SERVICE DISRUPTIONS and it looks like Amtrak uses the same tracks. I don't understand, can anyone explain?
> ...



Maybe we should hop on one of those freight trains


----------



## George Googe (May 9, 2011)

Kaki said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Kaki said:
> ...


The City of New Orleans runs via Cairo, Il where there has been severe flooding and washouts. The CN freight traffic that usually runs through there is being rerouted on the Edgewood cutoff (Bluford District). The CONO could also detour this way. What I don't know is whether Amtrak has chosen not to detour it or whether CN doesn't want to. You would miss stops at Carbondale and Centralia but at least the train could run (with delays, as the CN does directional running and right now has only the one line in service.


----------



## scutterbear (May 10, 2011)

I just called Amtrak as I am scheduled to leave this sunday via EB (montana) to CHI and the CONO to memphis and they are not running tomorrow for sure and he didn't think they would run wed either.

I'll have to give kudos to the CS rep. He was VERY helpful which I wasn't expecting. Just jaded over the years I guess 

He said they are taking it day by day right now and are watching what the flooding is doing.

On a positive note, he did tell me that if they disrupt the service they would reschedule me and I will get the same rates, with same sleeper rates, that I had originally paid for. Which is good considering the sleeper rates that I checked for next week were more than double what I originally paid.

So it looks like there is a chance I may get to stay in Montana for another week! YIPPIE!!


----------



## alison duffy (May 10, 2011)

What's the situation re: Amtrak between Memphis and NOLA? We're supposed toboard 5/16/11. The regular news doesn't say anything.


----------



## mongoose (May 10, 2011)

Amtrak advised yesterday (5-9-11) that service was scheduled to resume on May 12, 2011.


----------



## W-N (May 10, 2011)

alison duffy said:


> What's the situation re: Amtrak between Memphis and NOLA? We're supposed toboard 5/16/11. The regular news doesn't say anything.


I'm supposed to be on this train as well. A group of friends and I are heading down for a bachelor party on the 16th and returning the 18th. Here's hoping we can make it there and back before the wedding on Saturday! I'll be checking this thread and Amtrak's site regularly.


----------



## TacoMan (May 10, 2011)

Last week they also said it would resume May 7, I wouldn't get to hopeful.


----------



## HoosierStater (May 10, 2011)

TacoMan said:


> Last week they also said it would resume May 7, I wouldn't get to hopeful.


Indeed. It's going to be a day-by-day thing; I'm sure as soon as they can do so (based on whatever criteria they use) they will. May 12 may be the earliest date they expect that to be possible, but if the floods don't recede as much as they want, don't count on the May 12 CONO going through.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 10, 2011)

Latest info I found was Amtrak is not taking reservations for travel north of Memphis until May 21. Also, the CONO is still running Mphs to Nola but don't forget the southern part of the Mississippi River has tributaries backing up and causing flooding; we'll have to keep our fingers crossed. A year or two ago there was a lot of flooding in the Yazoo City area that we had to "tiptoe" through.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 10, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> Latest info I found was Amtrak is not taking reservations for travel north of Memphis until May 21. Also, the CONO is still running Mphs to Nola but don't forget the southern part of the Mississippi River has tributaries backing up and causing flooding; we'll have to keep our fingers crossed. A year or two ago there was a lot of flooding in the Yazoo City area that we had to "tiptoe" through.



Anyone have any idea how much at risk the Crescent's approach to NOL from the east and the Sunset Limited's approach from the west are if localized flooding occurs?


----------



## TacoMan (May 10, 2011)

The Crescent from the look of the Routes should not be greatly affected. They are only predicting moderate flooding in New Orleans through next week. They also will probably open more flood gates on the lake to keep the water from actually pouring into New Orleans like it did Memphis.


----------



## Grandpa D (May 11, 2011)

The SL might be effected if they open the Morganza Spillway NW of Baton Rouge. The water will flow down the Atchafalya flowage and impact Morgan City in a few days. Besides water, Morgan City has flood gates on it's levies which, if closed, would block rail traffic.

They've already opened the Bonne Carre spillway which the CONO crosses right along Lake Ponchetrain. But that's probably of no concern as the CONO isn't running now.


----------



## dlagrua (May 11, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> The SL might be effected if they open the Morganza Spillway NW of Baton Rouge. The water will flow down the Atchafalya flowage and impact Morgan City in a few days. Besides water, Morgan City has flood gates on it's levies which, if closed, would block rail traffic.
> 
> They've already opened the Bonne Carre spillway which the CONO crosses right along Lake Ponchetrain. But that's probably of no concern as the CONO isn't running now.


The spillway is in fact diverting Mississippi river flood waters into lake Ponchartrain. This has the potential to affect the Crescent.


----------



## TacoMan (May 11, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > The SL might be effected if they open the Morganza Spillway NW of Baton Rouge. The water will flow down the Atchafalya flowage and impact Morgan City in a few days. Besides water, Morgan City has flood gates on it's levies which, if closed, would block rail traffic.
> ...


From what I am reading the Army Corp has already received permission to open the Morganza Spillway to keep Lake Ponchetrain from severe flooding. That is not good news for Morgan City and other areas, but one article said it should help keep traffic moving across the lake.


----------



## JHarb (May 11, 2011)

It is extremely frustrating that Amtrak is completely ignoring the situation on their website, posting no information. Passengers should be alerted to the possibility/probability that their travel plans will have to change. When not told until the last minute, airfare is much higher.


----------



## George Harris (May 11, 2011)

Gloria said:


> I travel the CONO both to NO and to Chicago via origination station in Memphis. There is a portion of the track in Memphis near the Pyramid that is very close to the low lying area of the Mississippi and that portion of the city has "a lot of flooding issues". There are posted pictures on Facebook of the area around the pyramid that shows the water steadily rising with evacuation orders orgoing. Portions of Beale Street are under water.


Beale Street flooding does not mean track underwater. The railroad passes over Beale and there is a sag point in Beale under the RR. This location floods at a much lower river stage than the current one. The point of concern are further north along Riverside Drive, although I think this area remains above water, and at the Wolf River crossing.



dlagrua said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > The SL might be effected if they open the Morganza Spillway NW of Baton Rouge. The water will flow down the Atchafalya flowage and impact Morgan City in a few days. Besides water, Morgan City has flood gates on it's levies which, if closed, would block rail traffic.
> ...


Dumping water through the Bonne Carre will have no affect on the CofNO route. Effect on the Crescent route is also unlikely. Remember, the NS bridge over the east end of Laake Ponchatrain is six miles long. It takes A LOT of water to get the level high enough to get to that bridge. In fact, the only thing that has, so far as I know, has been when a hurricane has driven Gulf of Mexico water into the lake.

Likewise, the Morganza spillway will not affect the CofNO route. it opens flow to the west and the CofNO is on the east side of the river. It could possibly affect the Sunset Limited route.


----------



## jis (May 11, 2011)

Isn't it the case that if the Army Corp of Engineers were not trying to manage the Mississippi it would most likely be flowing down the Atchafalaya River and Basis which is where the Morganza Spillway flows into, instead of through Baton Rouge and New Orleans?


----------



## scutterbear (May 11, 2011)

Just giving an update to those who might be interested.

I just called amtrak and as of right now, they have stopped the CONO from Chicago to Memphis until May 20th due to the floods.

She said it was originally the 14th but they just updated to the 20th, pending level and track damage.

just thought someone might need to know.

Looks like this means I get one more extended week in montana.


----------



## jis (May 11, 2011)

scutterbear said:


> Just giving an update to those who might be interested.
> 
> I just called amtrak and as of right now, they have stopped the CONO from Chicago to Memphis until May 20th due to the floods.
> 
> ...


I hope all this settles down before my scheduled trip on the CONO in July :-/


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. We are still hoping it will be clear by June 9 all the way through MEM to CHI to SEA.


----------



## TacoMan (May 11, 2011)

scutterbear said:


> Just giving an update to those who might be interested.
> 
> I just called amtrak and as of right now, they have stopped the CONO from Chicago to Memphis until May 20th due to the floods.
> 
> ...


Glad I switched to the Crescent next week!


----------



## TacoMan (May 11, 2011)

Here is a question. If New Orleans did flood and the Crescent couldn't actually reach New Orleans, where would the train originate from? It seems that only a couple stops would possibly be affected by flooding on the Crescent.


----------



## Grandpa D (May 11, 2011)

jis said:


> Isn't it the case that if the Army Corp of Engineers were not trying to manage the Mississippi it would most likely be flowing down the Atchafalaya River and Basis which is where the Morganza Spillway flows into, instead of through Baton Rouge and New Orleans?


Probably. The "Old Man River" has tended to wander. Just look at all the horseshoe lakes adjacent to it.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 11, 2011)

In reference to the Crescent, if I recall correctly, there have been various endpoints when New Orleans could not be reached: Hattiesburg, Meridian, Birmingham and Atlanta.

On the City of New Orleans route it is still operating Memphis to New Orleans. Let's hope the flooding doesn't mess that up. In checking on the possible Bluford District detour, things are still pretty 'iffy' for running a passenger train. I remember when I worked for the ICG RR in the 1970's there were times when freights could creep through high water but it was not deemed safe for a passenger train full of people to do so.

On the regular CONO route the problem isn't just in Illinois---northern Kentucky south of the Cairo bridge has problems as well.

Hopefully the May 21 date for resumption north of Memphis will work out.


----------



## Baton Rouge (May 12, 2011)

I'm in Baton Rouge, and have booked a school trip on CONO for May 27th with a total of 15 going. I'm worried at this point, but I don't know if I'm more worried my house will flood (Right next to Levee in BR) or if the train won't run. LOL. At this point I guess I have to have a sense of humor about it and pray for everyone's safety, that the trains will be running, and I won't be cleaning up a big mess. Cross your fingers out there for us.


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> In reference to the Crescent, if I recall correctly, there have been various endpoints when New Orleans could not be reached: Hattiesburg, Meridian, Birmingham and Atlanta.


Normally when New Orleans closes the flood gates, the Crescent terminates in Atlanta.

They generally only turn in one of those other cities if something goes wrong downline after the Crescent has already departed Atlanta. But if Amtrak knows that NOL is closing down, they'll terminate in Atlanta.


----------



## TacoMan (May 12, 2011)

will they bus from other cities?


----------



## jmbgeg (May 12, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Amtrak George said:
> 
> 
> > In reference to the Crescent, if I recall correctly, there have been various endpoints when New Orleans could not be reached: Hattiesburg, Meridian, Birmingham and Atlanta.
> ...


Then what transportation options are there Atlanta to New Orleans?


----------



## AlanB (May 13, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak George said:
> ...


Once they close the flood gates, none!


----------



## TacoMan (May 13, 2011)

My understanding is that if the Morganza Spillway opens then river levels in New Orleans will crest around where they are right now. Flood gates wont start to close until the river begins to hit 18ft. Which wont happen if Morganza opens.


----------



## Mama windwood (May 13, 2011)

My sister and I are traveling May 23 to New Orleans on Amtrac and wondering if this is going to go. Any information would be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## Steven Lessens (May 13, 2011)

We will be traveling on the CONO from Chicago to NO the evening of Friday May 20. Any predictions about the route then? We have no other way to get there unless we fly and late reservations are not affordable. I realize this is a "fluid" situation but Amtrak should have some idea from the Army Corp of engineers were the water will be a week from now.


----------



## jis (May 13, 2011)

Mama windwood said:


> My sister and I are traveling May 23 to New Orleans on Amtrac and wondering if this is going to go. Any information would be appreciated. thanks in advance


Depends on where you are traveling from, the answer would be different. At the present time New Orleans does not appear to be in any danger itself, since the current plan is to open the Moragnza Spillway to relieve pressure on New Orleans and make sure that the river stays below the dreaded 18' mark.

In a strange way nature is our friend in this case, since without the Army Core of Engineers' intervention to keep the Mississippi in its present channel through New Orleans it would apparently prefer to transfer most of its flow to the Atchafalaya Channel that is fed by the Old River Works and the Morganza Spillway. In normal course about 30% of the flow is allowed to flow down that channel and 70% through New Orleans to keep the Port of New Orleans operational.


----------



## Danny (May 13, 2011)

I am going from Memphis to New Orleans on May 19. Appears Memphis is okay but am wondering about the rest of the route and if there are any places between Memphis and New Orleans where there might be problems that would make them cancel the train. Thanks.


----------



## jis (May 13, 2011)

Danny said:


> I am going from Memphis to New Orleans on May 19. Appears Memphis is okay but am wondering about the rest of the route and if there are any places between Memphis and New Orleans where there might be problems that would make them cancel the train. Thanks.


Theoretically at least, since that is all on the East bank of the river, there should not be a problem. The overflow will happen on the west bank through Red River and Morganza Spillway to the Atchafalaya Basin. But when nature is on rampage it is hard to predict these things with any exactitude.


----------



## Mama windwood (May 13, 2011)

I just talked to a Amtrak representative and May 17th is the day they are looking at from .Chicago to New Orleans but he said to check again in a few days..


----------



## Amtrak George (May 13, 2011)

Canadian National's website indicates repairs on the line through Cairo are taking place and according to current estimates, normal service will be restored May 17th. However, at this time, Amtrak's website isn't taking reservations prior to the May 21st departures. Let's hope for the best, but I would suggest checking with Amtrak in a couple of days to see for sure when they will resume operations.


----------



## wgarider (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great information here about the flooding and service interruptions as a result of the flooding. I just read that the track that the CONO runs on, is owned by CN - does anyone know who owns the track that the Sunset Limited runs on, west of New Orleans, across Louisiana and in to Texas?


----------



## George Harris (May 14, 2011)

wgarider said:


> Thanks for all the great information here about the flooding and service interruptions as a result of the flooding. I just read that the track that the CONO runs on, is owned by CN - does anyone know who owns the track that the Sunset Limited runs on, west of New Orleans, across Louisiana and in to Texas?


New Orleans Public Belt from New Orleans station to some point west of the Huey Long Bridge. BNSF from there to Iowa Jct. (about 10 miles east of Lake Charles) Union Pacific from there to just before the Netches River bridge at Beaumont. KCS across the bridge and for a short distance west. Union Pacific the rest of the way to Houston. The UP and BNSF portions are all formerly Southern Pacific.


----------



## railiner (May 14, 2011)

George Harris said:


> wgarider said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the great information here about the flooding and service interruptions as a result of the flooding. I just read that the track that the CONO runs on, is owned by CN - does anyone know who owns the track that the Sunset Limited runs on, west of New Orleans, across Louisiana and in to Texas?
> ...


Interesting. I haven't been following rail mergers closely. Why isn't all the former SP track route UP? How did the BNSF get involved in that line?


----------



## jmbgeg (May 14, 2011)

JHarb said:


> It is extremely frustrating that Amtrak is completely ignoring the situation on their website, posting no information. Passengers should be alerted to the possibility/probability that their travel plans will have to change. When not told until the last minute, airfare is much higher.


Still, not one word about the CONO service disruptions on the Amtrak website. How many weeks old is the CONO problem now?

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&p=1237608345018&cid=1237608335997

:angry2: :help:


----------



## Ewan Duffy (May 15, 2011)

I am booked to travel from New Orleans to Chicago on 20th May - have received no information from AMTRAK about cancellations. This is an appalling way to treat customers - as a tourist from Ireland, it is not leaving me with a positive image of the US.


----------



## Dave O (May 15, 2011)

Any further update on the City of New Orleans?


----------



## Amtrak George (May 15, 2011)

Ewan Duffy said:


> I am booked to travel from New Orleans to Chicago on 20th May - have received no information from AMTRAK about cancellations. This is an appalling way to treat customers - as a tourist from Ireland, it is not leaving me with a positive image of the US.



Sorry you are having these problems. Right now Amtrak probably doesn't know when the train can resume. In a pinch, you could get as far as Memphis, (the train is still running New Orleans to Memphis), spend the night at a hotel, ride Greyhound to St Louis and then change to an Amtrak train (Amtrak and Greyhound share a station in St. Louis) to Chicago. However, I suggest you call Amtk's number, 1-800-USARAIL on Tuesday which is the estimate for the line to be repaired by the railroad. Ask for an agent, and maybe they will have new information by then. My personal prediction is the train will be running again all the way to Chicago by the time you travel. If not, it should be going very soon thereafter...Amtrak is currently taking reservations for the entire route beginning May 21. Good luck and have a safe and fun visit!


----------



## Engine58 (May 16, 2011)

I just hung up with Amtrak. As of this morning, they have extended the CONO from Chicago to Memphis, but do not have the rails for the complete trip. CN must inspect the rails to give full clearance.

TacoMan-have you heard anything from Amtrak yet?

Is anybody else traveling this line within the next week or so? I am scheduled for the 25th of May but I am not confident about getting all the way to New Orleans. The earliest you can purchase tickets online is for the 21st of May, but those trains may be canceled.

I realize that CN owns the rails and has final say on travel, but Amtrak could have the courtesy to post more information on the website other that "SoldOut"


----------



## jmbgeg (May 16, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> *I realize that CN owns the rails and has final say on travel, but Amtrak could have the courtesy to post more information on the website other that "SoldOut"*


I realize that the conditions such as the course and gravity of flooding and decisions made by the feright lines that own the tracks are out of Amtrak's control, but open communication with customers with paid tickets and prospective passengers on the CONO route is wholly within their control.

It is wholly unacceptable to me as a very frequent long distance customer of Amtrak's, that they have posted no service alert info about the CONO on their website, and they rely only on the close to departure robo calls about cancellation. That does not allow us to make viable, cost effective alternative travel plans. They are causing totally unecessary frustration and ill-will that is easily mitigated with some basic communication on their web site service alerts page.

Further, I called Amtrak to try to change my routing to the Crescent, and experienced confusion and push-back from the CSA on making a preemptive change.


----------



## Engine58 (May 16, 2011)

JMB- I couldn't agree with you more, I do not like the way they are handling the situation regarding cancellation, however, I have been phoning everyday(im sure they are growing weary of me) and they have shown sympathy for my concern and have encouraged me to continue calling.

With the flood waters moving south, does anybody know how far north the trains are traveling out of NOL?


----------



## Jerri Harbison (May 16, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> I just hung up with Amtrak. As of this morning, they have extended the CONO from Chicago to Memphis, but do not have the rails for the complete trip. CN must inspect the rails to give full clearance.
> 
> TacoMan-have you heard anything from Amtrak yet?
> 
> ...


I have plans to travel the 25th from NOLA to Carbondale and am anxiously awaiting updates as well - still cannot believe Amtrak's lack of information on their website. A daily status update would be something.

This is the first I have heard that service between NOLA and Memphis is interrupted. I thought with the opening of the Morganza we might avoid that.


----------



## TacoMan (May 16, 2011)

I heard nothing from them, so over a week ago I switched my trip out to take me through DC to CHI then to Cali. The guy at the Meridian ticket office said he wouldn't expect the CONO to run again till the last week of May at the earliest.


----------



## Engine58 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, Taco.

I phoned Amtrak(yes for the 2nd time today) and they just told me that they have moved the earliest purchase day to May 22nd, however it sounded like the train would be in service on the 20th if not earlier. The agent I spoke with stated that they would continue to keep the remaining days, today thru the 21st, blacked out to allow the people who have been already displaced have the first opportunity to be on those trains.

Either he was just trying to appease me or they are bumping the purchase dates back due to the flooding moving south.

Jerri-I also thought opening the spillways would alieviate this hassle.


----------



## nolatron (May 16, 2011)

Jerri Harbison said:


> I have plans to travel the 25th from NOLA to Carbondale and am anxiously awaiting updates as well - still cannot believe Amtrak's lack of information on their website. A daily status update would be something.
> 
> This is the first I have heard that service between NOLA and Memphis is interrupted. I thought with the opening of the Morganza we might avoid that.





Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Jerri-I also thought opening the spillways would alieviate this hassle.


The morganza spillway will have no affect on the CONO route as the spillway is in a different part of the state. It's the flooding North of Louisiana that is effecting the route.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=214628598371696890979.0004a3528c85512393eb3&ll=29.923994,-90.376282&spn=1.225891,2.705383&z=9


----------



## Engine58 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update NOLA.

But wont the flooding up north make its way down south?


----------



## nolatron (May 16, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Thanks for the update NOLA.
> 
> But wont the flooding up north make its way down south?


Yes, but it still won't affect the CONO route. The CONO route is on the East side of MS river already and mainly runs along Lake Pontchartrain as it heads north to Hammond and points beyond.

The Lake level will not be affected by the river flooding or by the Bonnet Carre spillway opening.

Once the train passes LaPlace, LA (about 20mins outside of New Orleans) the CONO heads due North with the river ~60 miles to the west of the route until they meet again in Memphis, TN where the flooding has been a problem.

The map gives a good visual to route locations and the river & spillways.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 16, 2011)

*Update on the City of New Orleans*: I just talked to an Amtrak agent and here is the scoop: the train has NOT YET been reinstated Chicago to Memphis, the first trip on the entire line is still scheduled for this Saturday May 21.

Furthermore, it is NOT annulled on the south end but is still operating New Orleans to Memphis.

I have seen pictures of the washouts near Cairo, as well as track which was underwater at Fillmore, Kentucky, and understand more about the problem. Earth moving equipment has been brought in to aid with repairs.


----------



## Mama windwood (May 17, 2011)

Traveling Chicago May23 from Chicago to New Orleans. DO you think I should make other arraingments because it is so close.????thanks so much..


----------



## Engine58 (May 17, 2011)

George- what do you mean by understanding the situation more?

Mama- please let me know what you decide


----------



## JHarb (May 17, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> *Update on the City of New Orleans*: I just talked to an Amtrak agent and here is the scoop: the train has NOT YET been reinstated Chicago to Memphis, the first trip on the entire line is still scheduled for this Saturday May 21.
> 
> Furthermore, it is NOT annulled on the south end but is still operating New Orleans to Memphis.
> 
> I have seen pictures of the washouts near Cairo, as well as track which was underwater at Fillmore, Kentucky, and understand more about the problem. Earth moving equipment has been brought in to aid with repairs.


Thanks for the update about New Orleans to Memphis still running, it sounds encouraging. Since you've seen pictures of the washouts, can you tell us anything else?


----------



## Amtrak George (May 17, 2011)

re: CITY OF NEW ORLEANS LINE--There were places on the line between Fulton and Cairo, IL where the track was under water for quite some time. Also, there were major landslides just north of Cairo as well as at Illinois, KY (just south of the Ohio River bridge). These landslides could also be called 'major washouts' as a large portion of the fill and embankments are washed away where the track is on an elevated fill. Earthmoving equipment was brought in, lots of rip rap (big rock, larger than ballast) is being placed, and progress is being made. Against this background, we have to realize that the Bluford District (detour route, which crosses the river at Metropolis) has been kept in service through major amounts of rock being dumped in many locations to take care of landslides and washouts there, but the freight has been moving through there by the hardest. It isn't really safe or feasible to add the CONO into this mix on the detour route--they have had some minor derailments over there as all this was going on!

I would guess the estimate of this Saturday (May 21) for the first through trip is in the ballpark, but strongly suggest folks call Thursday or Friday to make sure---this is major enough that an exact date is hard to pin down. When repairs are complete, will they want to run a few freights through and make sure the track holds up properly before running a passenger train? You betcha.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 17, 2011)

TRAVELER'S ALERT: Amtrak has just removed the dates of Sat. May 21 and Sun. May 22 from availability for reservations for train 58 and 59. (Chicago to Memphis portion). The first day available for reservations is for departues on Monday May 23.

:unsure:

Memphis to New Orleans continues to be available


----------



## JHarb (May 17, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> TRAVELER'S ALERT: Amtrak has just removed the dates of Sat. May 21 and Sun. May 22 from availability for reservations for train 58 and 59. (Chicago to Memphis portion). The first day available for reservations is for departues on Monday May 23.
> 
> :unsure:
> 
> Memphis to New Orleans continues to be available


Thanks for the update, but that is dangerously close to my departure date of May 25th. I WAS feeling optimistic, but not too much now. Still, knowing what's going on is much preferred to having no information.


----------



## Engine58 (May 17, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> TRAVELER'S ALERT: Amtrak has just removed the dates of Sat. May 21 and Sun. May 22 from availability for reservations for train 58 and 59. (Chicago to Memphis portion). The first day available for reservations is for departues on Monday May 23.
> 
> :unsure:
> 
> Memphis to New Orleans continues to be available



You are correct.

I dont know what the guy was talking about the other day when he told me that it was open from CHI to MEM.

I just spoke with another agent and she said that the 23rd is now the earliest day that trains could be continued, but I could hear in her voice that she was not very confident about that.


----------



## mama windwood (May 18, 2011)

I am going to bite the bullet and keep my reservation May 23..... Talk about cutting it short, since this is the first day it is scheduled to leave. I am traveling from Wisconsin so hope this works out. Good luck to all of us, but more importantly to the people who have lost their homes, when I stress over a trip. Kind  of puts thing in perspective!


----------



## Pat Harper (May 18, 2011)

Evidently, Amtrak HAS been sending out news releases. I found this one when searching for flood info:

http://www.klfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=14633383

Article was published on May 12.


----------



## Engine58 (May 18, 2011)

Mama- Please keep me updated on the status of your train, I'm only 2 days after you.


----------



## JHarb (May 18, 2011)

mama windwood said:


> I am going to bite the bullet and keep my reservation May 23..... Talk about cutting it short, since this is the first day it is scheduled to leave. I am traveling from Wisconsin so hope this works out. Good luck to all of us, but more importantly to the people who have lost their homes, when I stress over a trip. Kind of puts thing in perspective!



Please post when you find out either way; I hope your plans aren't interrupted. And, yes, we are all stressed about an inconvenience while so many have lost so much. Good reminder of perspective!


----------



## Amtrak George (May 19, 2011)

LINE REOPENED FOR FREIGHT?

I have heard a rumor that the Canadian National's line through Cairo, IL has been reopened for freight traffic. If I hear anything more I will post it. :blink:


----------



## Kaki (May 19, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> LINE REOPENED FOR FREIGHT?
> 
> I have heard a rumor that the Canadian National's line through Cairo, IL has been reopened for freight traffic. If I hear anything more I will post it. :blink:


Thank you!

My trip isn't until June 9th.....I am watching this thread every day and hoping that CONO gets back on track soon!


----------



## Engine58 (May 19, 2011)

George, please keep us informed.


----------



## George Harris (May 19, 2011)

A look at some info from teh Gulf States Maritime Association Gives the following:

River stages at various dates.

Location..Thebes........Memphis.....Vicksburg

May 18.....52.0..........46.0.........57.3

May 25.....46.9..........37.5.........56.9

June 1.....36.1..........29.5.........54.0

Looking at this you can see the lowering of the river progressing downstream. It also tells you that the flooding has peaked. Thebes is just a few miles north of Cairo IL, so the dropping ther is a pretty good indication of what the river is doing at Cairo.

The table showed information for both Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but had the same number for all dates. I have no idea why as this does not seem reasonable.

Note on river stages: Zero is not dry. Zero is average low water. It is quite common to get minus numbers for the water elevation in dry summers.


----------



## anir dendroica (May 19, 2011)

> The table showed information for both Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but had the same number for all dates. I have no idea why as this does not seem reasonable.


The Corps of Engineers is operating the Morganza and Bonnet Carre spillways to keep water levels at Baton Rouge and New Orleans at a specified maximum level. The river will remain at this level as long as the spillways are open (but the COE will open and close spillway gates as the crest passes).


----------



## George Harris (May 20, 2011)

anir dendroica said:


> > The table showed information for both Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but had the same number for all dates. I have no idea why as this does not seem reasonable.
> 
> 
> The Corps of Engineers is operating the Morganza and Bonnet Carre spillways to keep water levels at Baton Rouge and New Orleans at a specified maximum level. The river will remain at this level as long as the spillways are open (but the COE will open and close spillway gates as the crest passes).


The spillways were built and are operated to reduce the spillway peaks, but I find it difficult to believe that the river is so tamed by these structures that it results in no peak or valley in river elevation at all.


----------



## had8ley (May 20, 2011)

George Harris said:


> anir dendroica said:
> 
> 
> > > The table showed information for both Baton Rouge and New Orleans, but had the same number for all dates. I have no idea why as this does not seem reasonable.
> ...


Just a wild guess George but the Corps is opening various numbers of gates as the river crests. Perhaps 20th century ingenuity was better than we thought. I remember in '73 running across the Morganza spillway on a train (the T&P owned the trackage but the L&A leased it for their main line). When the catfish came through the slats they were dazed and confused. People parked pick up trucks next to the water line and gaffed catfish day and night. Then they would race to Baton Rouge to sell their catch and return to start over again. It all ended when one greedy fellow got too close and his truck went floating into the Spillway towards Morgan City. I'm sure security today wouldn't allow such a thing to take place.


----------



## JHarb (May 20, 2011)

Just checked the Amtrak site and they will allow you to buy a ticket from NOLA to Carbondale, IL for TOMORROW, the 21st!!! Do you think they are really running through again???


----------



## Amtrak George (May 20, 2011)

_*RIDIN' ON THE CITY OF NEW ORLEANS*_: The rumor I heard about the line reopening for freight must have been true! I called AMTK reservations just now and they verified that the CONO's whole route is being reinstated into service effective with departures tomorrow (Saturday, May 21).

Good luck to everyone and happy travels!


----------



## GPSTraveler (May 20, 2011)

Wow! $226 Family Bedroom on 5/22!!!! I can't wait to tell my wife we snagged (amsnag), the absolute lowest bucket!!! We are departing on a trip, the trip of a lifetime!!!

(please ignore the previous post where I snagged the family bedroom for 5/14, which was cancelled POST#68 - That was a joke, This time its the truth.)

LOL.


----------



## MParker (May 20, 2011)

This is the official service announcement from Amtrak's website:









​


​
*Chicago-Memphis-New Orleans Service Resumes*

 

*Amtrak City of New Orleans Train Restored to Full Route, Effective May 21*

 

Service by the Amtrak City of New Orleans train is resuming over its full route, effective on May 21 with the origins of the northbound Train 58 from New Orleans and the southbound Train 59 from Chicago. Since April 26, Trains 58 & 59 had been truncated at Memphis due to flood conditions north of Memphis on the route owned by CN railway.

 

Amtrak provided refunds to passengers who were affected by the disruption to the through trains and to those ticketed to the missed stops of Fulton, Ky., and Newbern-Dyersburg, Tenn. Amtrak service between Chicago and Carbondale, Ill., has been maintained by Trains 390-393, the Illini and Saluki.

 

Also restored effective on May 21 is Amtrak Thruway Motorcoach Routes 8358 & 8359, connecting City of New Orleans trains at Carbondale to other Amtrak services at St. Louis.

 

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant. Passengers are encouraged to call 800-USA-RAIL or visit Amtrak.com for schedule information and train status updates.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 23, 2011)

PROBLEM AT MCCOMB: I just heard there is a bridge out near McComb, Ms. A spot check of AMTK reservations shows availability tomorrow as far south as Jackson, MS but not in or out of New Orleans. :huh:


----------



## Amtrak George (May 23, 2011)

_*Bonnet Carre Spillway*_: another report indicates this area just north of New Orleans is a problem and that 58 and 59 are being turned at Hammond, LA. Anybody else out there have any info? :blink:


----------



## George Harris (May 23, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> _*Bonnet Carre Spillway*_: another report indicates this area just north of New Orleans is a problem and that 58 and 59 are being turned at Hammond, LA. Anybody else out there have any info? :blink:


A quick search found an item with picture. I searched bonnet carre spillway railroad flood and the second item up on www.fox8live had a picture. Shows a couple of timber trestle spans washed out off the end of a through steel plate girder span.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, I followed up on your lead and a news article says repairs should be done in about 48 hours; in the meantime Amtrak is busing passengers between New Orleans and Hammond, and is still operating the train from Hammond north.


----------



## nolatron (May 23, 2011)

Here's the photos:

http://www.fox8live.com/Photo.aspx?content_id=8bcb7c33-c540-4f81-b006-1ba240e7c51a&i=1

I drove along the CN tracks after work today that lead to this spot and there was a work truck pulling some flat cars behind it. Guess it must've been coming from this.

At least that means no middle of night train horns for 48 hours for me as that line is about 1 mile north of my house.


----------



## nolatron (May 23, 2011)

Saw this too on a local rail group. Yikes!



> No. 58 was the train that reported it. Crew said it felt like they were going down.


And about 58/59.



> As far as I know, 58 was the last train through and 59 was at Natalbany last I heard. 59 was allowed to work at Hammond but was backed up to Natalbany.


Natalbany is 3 miles north of Hammond's depot, so I guess they parked it up in the siding between the two cities.


----------



## Engine58 (May 23, 2011)

Amtrak confirmed that they are bussing people from Hammond to New Orleans. They said it was 53 miles away, so I am assuming about a 2 hour ride.

Has anyone ever been bussed by Amtrak?

I could have gone Greyhound for much cheaper


----------



## Amtrak George (May 23, 2011)

I have been bussed by Amtrak; they use charter buses, so it is not a hassle like trying to catch a dog (Greyhound). You will be riding with other AMTK passengers, and they are trying to take care of everybody and give them as long a train ride as they can.


----------



## nolatron (May 23, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Amtrak confirmed that they are bussing people from Hammond to New Orleans. They said it was 53 miles away, so I am assuming about a 2 hour ride.
> 
> Has anyone ever been bussed by Amtrak?
> 
> I could have gone Greyhound for much cheaper


It's about 58 miles from station to station and about an hours drive because its practically all interstate between the two.

I've had to make a few drives to Ponchatoula (just south of Hammond) for work and there was barely ever any traffic on I-55.


----------



## Engine58 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

NOLA-can you keep me informed if you hear of any improvements/repairs to that washout?

Thanks


----------



## had8ley (May 24, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> NOLA-can you keep me informed if you hear of any improvements/repairs to that washout?
> 
> Thanks


The bridge in question is totally a wooden timber bridge. It has been there as long, or longer, than the Spillway. Creosoted timbers last a long time but when thousands of gallons of water per hour pass by the base of these timbers I'm surprised that the entire structure has not fallen into the water.


----------



## nolatron (May 24, 2011)

Here's a video of the news broadcast about the bridge:

http://www.fox8live.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=3


----------



## Grandpa D (May 24, 2011)

From CN Status page --



> On Sunday, May 22nd, a railway bridge located on the McComb subdivision of the CN main line was shut down due to damage caused by unusually high water levels. According to current estimates, repairs will be completed as of midnight CDT on Wednesday, May 25th.


I'm wondering, how do they service the train at Hammond?


----------



## Engine58 (May 24, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> From CN Status page --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im due to leave Chicago on the 25th at 8pm, we are not scheduled to hit the Mississippi area until Thursday afternoon. Grandpa D, are you saying that there is a chance I wont have to depart the train to be bussed? I hope that there is a chance of this occurring.


----------



## mama windwood (May 24, 2011)

Just got to New Orleans and was bussed from Hammond La....... About a hour bus trip but very comfortable busses and gave out snacks and water and very fast trip to Amtrak station.. No problem because we saw the part of the bridge they are repairing and they definately made the right decision. They told us probably about a week before it will go all the way through. Good luck to all the others behind us but not bad at all......


----------



## had8ley (May 24, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> From CN Status page --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During Katrina and the aftermath, Amtrak vanned coach sweepers and mechanical forces to Hammond and back to NOL at the end of the day. I would hope the same is true now.


----------



## George Harris (May 25, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Im due to leave Chicago on the 25th at 8pm, we are not scheduled to hit the Mississippi area until Thursday afternoon. Grandpa D, are you saying that there is a chance I wont have to depart the train to be bussed? I hope that there is a chance of this occurring.


I would say that your chances of being on a bus south of Hammond would be near 100%. Look at the pictures on the various news reports. At least one timber bent is gone completely and the water is still high and fast making work difficult. There is also the serious question of what other damage has the bridge received. If I was bridge engineer responsible for this structure, I would be saying no trains until the whole thing has been throughly checked out. There may be other timber bents partly undermined or weakened by debris.

I would not sweat the bus, however. It will be a dedicated bus or buses with a run time not that much slower than the train schedule, as it is Interstate highway all the way, and not in rush hours on either end of the schedule.


----------



## Amtrak George (May 25, 2011)

George Harris said:


> Next Stop? Hoboken! said:
> 
> 
> > Im due to leave Chicago on the 25th at 8pm, we are not scheduled to hit the Mississippi area until Thursday afternoon. Grandpa D, are you saying that there is a chance I wont have to depart the train to be bussed? I hope that there is a chance of this occurring.
> ...


UPDATE: Canadian National indicates repairs to the bridge have been delayed by fast moving current. It will be this Friday _at the earliest_ before the track reopens. hboy: I do agree with George Harris, I would go ahead and take the bustitution.


----------



## George Harris (May 25, 2011)

Amtrak George said:


> UPDATE: Canadian National indicates repairs to the bridge have been delayed by fast moving current. It will be this Friday _at the earliest_ before the track reopens. hboy: I do agree with George Harris, I would go ahead and take the bustitution.


Maybe somebody had not looked at the pictures of the situation before they made the first pronouncement of the out of service time? I would think to say even this Friday is hugely optomistic. I would be saying not less than 3 days to a week *AFTER* the water goes down and the current slows down sufficiently so that a good inspection can be made and a pile could be positioned without being shifted by the current before the driving could get started. If much damage is found on the rest of the bridge, the time could be much longer.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I got the call from Amtrack informing me that I would be riding the bus over the spillway. Headed to New Orleans from Memphis on the 28th. I'm not sweating the bus ride. Looking forward to the trip. Thanks everyone for all the great info in this thread. I've been keeping a close watch.


----------



## had8ley (May 27, 2011)

Guest said:


> I got the call from Amtrack informing me that I would be riding the bus over the spillway. Headed to New Orleans from Memphis on the 28th. I'm not sweating the bus ride. Looking forward to the trip. Thanks everyone for all the great info in this thread. I've been keeping a close watch.


If you have any problems in Hammond the agent, Craig Carter, will bend over backwards to help you.OOpps, the 28th is his off day. Kelley is the swing person and she is just as nice. Good trip ahead !!!


----------



## Amtrak George (May 29, 2011)

:giggle:ROLLIN' DOWN TO THE SEA:

According to Canadian National's website, repairs on the bridge south of Hammond were completed at 3 p.m. Friday. From what I can tell, the CONO is now operating normally.


----------



## Engine58 (May 29, 2011)

Im currently on the CONO. We are just leaving Hammond. Our train left NOL on time and we traveled very slowly over the spillway and the repairs. No other problems. On the way down to NOL from CHI, our air-comditioning was not working properly but now it is nice and frosty in our bedroom.

Happy Travels!


----------



## Amtrak George (May 29, 2011)

Next Stop? Hoboken! said:


> Im currently on the CONO. We are just leaving Hammond. Our train left NOL on time and we traveled very slowly over the spillway and the repairs. No other problems. On the way down to NOL from CHI, our air-comditioning was not working properly but now it is nice and frosty in our bedroom.
> 
> Happy Travels!


Always good to have a trip report from the train! Have a good one!


----------



## Jaylah (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Actually you could have cancelled without a fee, you just would not have gotten a refund to your credit card. You would have needed to take a voucher good towards a future trip. This is an option that you'd never get with most airlines, unless you booked the least restrictive/expensive fare.



That might be okay for most people, Alan, but it would have done me absolutely no good at all. I live on a VA disability of less than $1,000 per month, which doesn't allow me to go much of anywhere. The friend I was going to visit in New Orleans paid for my entire trip. So if Amtrak had given me a voucher, it would have just gone to waste, and either I would not have been able to go visit my friend at all, or my friend would have had to pay for airline tickets _in addition to_ the (wasted) rail fare.

As I've said, I do understand that Amtrak doesn't control mother nature, and they also can't control the railroads that own the tracks they operate on. But given the extent of the flooding, this train was not fully operational from April 26th until May 21st. If the tracks flooded enough to shut down service by April 26, it does seem a bit unreasonable to me that they didn't know the train wouldn't be running on May 10th until just days prior to that. This was obviously not a "day by day" thing. It was much more major than that, and shame on Amtrak for not keeping either their customer service people or ticketed passengers current.

And AirTran _does_ give refunds in the event of a flight cancellation. You have your choice between being booked on the next available flight, or a refund. Not just a voucher.



> *Refund Policy*
> 
> Passengers entitled to refunds for flight cancellations or other reasons may apply for a refund through any AirTran Airways representative at any AirTran Airways gate, ticket counter, Reservations or Customer Relations office.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaylah said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you could have cancelled without a fee, you just would not have gotten a refund to your credit card. You would have needed to take a voucher good towards a future trip. This is an option that you'd never get with most airlines, unless you booked the least restrictive/expensive fare.
> ...


And I do appreciate that Jaylah; as well as the fact that not knowing placed a greater financial burden on your friend and caused you considerable fret & worry. I'm not trying to make light of the situation, just to explain things. And the fact remains that Amtrak's refund policies are far more liberal than most airlines' policies are. If one is paying top dollar for one's airline tickets, then policies are more liberal. But if you've booked anything less than the most expensive seats, you're going to find major restrictions on what you can and can't do, as well as what you get back if you cancel.



Jaylah said:


> As I've said, I do understand that Amtrak doesn't control mother nature, and they also can't control the railroads that own the tracks they operate on. But given the extent of the flooding, this train was not fully operational from April 26th until May 21st. If the tracks flooded enough to shut down service by April 26, it does seem a bit unreasonable to me that they didn't know the train wouldn't be running on May 10th until just days prior to that. This was obviously not a "day by day" thing. It was much more major than that, and shame on Amtrak for not keeping either their customer service people or ticketed passengers current.


Once again, Amtrak is totally dependant on the host RR's for information. They control when the trains run. And they control the flow of information, assuming that there is any, to Amtrak. If the freight RR says to Amtrak, "we hope to be back in service on Tuesday" Amtrak isn't going to cancel any trains past Tuesday. In most cases however the freight RR's simply say, "we expect our line to be out of service until X." So Amtrak cancels everything through X. Two days before X the freight RR comes along and says, "now we expect it to be Y." So Amtrak responds by canceling all trains through Y. And on and on until such time as the line is reopened.

Amtrak was basically in the dark as much as you were. They aren't on the scene, they can't walk down the tracks to see if the freight company is lying or telling the truth about where the water level is. They have to rely on the host RR and the host RR's simply aren't that good about communicating. Probably in part because if they tell Amtrak what they really expect, then people shipping things will find out and cancel the shipments on them.

Finally, as I mentioned earlier, I do still agree that having nothing on their website is dead wrong! I can understand not canceling trains 2 weeks out, but I cannot understand or condone the utter lack of info on their website, as well as the often conflicting information given out by agents when one calls up. That is inexcusable!



Jaylah said:


> And AirTran _does_ give refunds in the event of a flight cancellation. You have your choice between being booked on the next available flight, or a refund. Not just a voucher.
> 
> 
> > *Refund Policy*
> ...


And so does Amtrak. Once Amtrak officially cancelled the train you were entitled to a 100% refund. Your issue came about because you wanted to cancel before Amtrak officially cancelled the train.


----------

